# If you could get rid of any state...



## VGAddict31 (Aug 18, 2013)

Which one would it be?


----------



## Azure (Aug 18, 2013)

texas

/thread


----------



## Saga (Aug 18, 2013)

New Jersey.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, honestly I'd go with Texas.


----------



## Saga (Aug 18, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Yeah, honestly I'd go with Texas.


It would get rid of all the "Rebull amurica fuck the states we can be our own country fak (insert democratic president here)" dipshits
So yeah texas is a good choice I guess


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 18, 2013)

Florida..

Give it back to Spain.. please..


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not amurrican but I suppose Texas would be a good choice from what I've heard.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 18, 2013)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Florida..
> 
> Give it back to Spain.. please..


HEY, I JUST MET YOU,
AND THIS IS CRAAAZZZYYYY,
BUT I'M ON BATHSALTS;
YOUR FACE IS TASTY!

Poor fucking guy.    So, Florida, Texas, and New Jersey are essentially the honorable mentions so far. I've always wanted to visit at least one of those states if for no other reason than to see what people are complaining about, or if there's a reason?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh, and while we're at it -- Arizona.. give it back to Mexico.. 

What an idiotic state that is...


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

Texas isn't that bad D:

I'd have to say Louisiana.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 18, 2013)

Bambi said:


> YOUR FACE IS TASTY!



Thanks sweetheart..


----------



## Saga (Aug 18, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> I'd have to say Louisiana.


Pack your bags..?


----------



## BouncyOtter (Aug 18, 2013)

Good thing there is literally nothing good about Texas. :V


----------



## septango (Aug 18, 2013)

..... none?


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 18, 2013)

If I could get rid of any state it'd be the one I get in after three bottles of wine and a discussion about religion.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm patiently waiting for all Texas furs to come and start rants, thus blasting what little reputation Texas has.


----------



## Troj (Aug 18, 2013)

Austin is awesome, and San Antonio is pretty nice. I vote to keep Texas, and oust their Board of Education.

I vote for Mississippi. Or, in a pinch, Alabama.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2013)

BouncyOtter said:


> Good thing there is literally nothing good about Texas. :V



Aw, come on. You guys aren't all that bad. You revolutionized the video game industry in the 90's.

And... uh... probably some other totally important stuff too.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd say Kansas.
Put those people out of their misery.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Aug 18, 2013)

Troj said:


> Austin is awesome, and San Antonio is pretty nice.



Austin is soooooo much fun!


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2013)

As long as I can move out the people I like from there (which is only one person), I'd say North Carolina.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

BouncyOtter said:


> Austin is soooooo much fun!


They have some kick-ass toy stores.


----------



## Jaseface (Aug 18, 2013)

I would get rid of Utah.  We don't need that state.  I live there and it sucks.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 18, 2013)

New York. Wonder why people didn't vote this, this overrated piece of shit state.


----------



## Machine (Aug 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> New York. Wonder why people didn't vote this, this overrated piece of shit state.


Fuck that, get rid of California.

THAT'S overrated.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 18, 2013)

Can we count China as the states?
I just want an excuse to get rid of china...


----------



## Azure (Aug 18, 2013)

Troj said:


> Austin is awesome, and San Antonio is pretty nice. I vote to keep Texas, and oust their Board of Education.
> 
> I vote for Mississippi. Or, in a pinch, Alabama.


i just look at it as getting rid of 40 million morons or 4 million. ill take the bigger number every time.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Can we count China as the states?
> I just want an excuse to get rid of china...


We can't get rid of China, they make our shit.

I'm wanting to throw out Alabama.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm sure this thread will end in a totally not terrible way.


----------



## Teal (Aug 18, 2013)

The states that you've gotten rid of now belong to me.

Except California.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I'm sure this thread will end in a totally not terrible way.



Pessimism never prevented anything.


----------



## VGAddict31 (Aug 18, 2013)

Texas gives the US a lot of its oil.

Silly liberals.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Pessimism never prevented anything.



Yes but it gives me a feeling of undeserved superiority if it does happen. I'm just playing it safe.


----------



## Azure (Aug 18, 2013)

VGAddict31 said:


> Texas gives the US a lot of its oil.
> 
> Silly liberals.


enjoy an utter desert when your sad little honey pot runs out, you sad chicken hawk.


----------



## VGAddict31 (Aug 18, 2013)

Texas is one of the few red states to give more money than they get.

Liberals pride themselves on being "tolerant", when in reality, they only tolerate you if you agree with them.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 18, 2013)

VGAddict31 said:


> Texas is one of the few red states to give more money than they get.
> 
> Liberals pride themselves on being "tolerant", when in reality, they only tolerate you if you agree with them.


 so true, which is why I hate them.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2013)

VGAddict31 said:


> Texas is one of the few red states to give more money than they get.
> 
> Liberals pride themselves on being "tolerant", when in reality, they only tolerate you if you agree with them.



I think you just described virtually everyone regardless of ideology.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 18, 2013)

Utah. Fuck that noise.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 18, 2013)

Mississippi


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Mississippi


 spelt with too many of the same letters. lol


----------



## Riho (Aug 18, 2013)

My permanent state of depression.
Heyooo*sobs*


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 18, 2013)

Out of the 4 states I've lived in, I'd say Louisiana. Out of all the states, regardless of the fact I don't actually know anything about it, Mississippi. I think it's just there to fulfill horrible Southern stereotypes, honestly...


----------



## Aleu (Aug 18, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> Out of the 4 states I've lived in, I'd say Louisiana. Out of all the states, regardless of the fact I don't actually know anything about it, Mississippi. I think it's just there to fulfill horrible Southern stereotypes, honestly...


Its ranked last in education. That alone is enough.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> Out of the 4 states I've lived in, I'd say Louisiana. Out of all the states, regardless of the fact I don't actually know anything about it, Mississippi. I think it's just there to fulfill horrible Southern stereotypes, honestly...



Hey, Louisiana has given us the gift of one of the most hilariously incomprehensible accents in the entire English language so it has at least contributed something to society.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 18, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Hey, Louisiana has given us the gift of one of the most hilariously incomprehensible accents in the entire English language so it has at least contributed something to society.


And the food! Don't forget the food!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

Cajuns are the shit.

I'd still throw it out though.


----------



## Machine (Aug 18, 2013)

VGAddict31 said:


> Texas is one of the few red states to give more money than they get.
> 
> Liberals pride themselves on being "tolerant", when in reality, they only tolerate you if you agree with them.





TheMetalVelocity said:


> so true, which is why I hate them.


*>Implying that conservatives are any different.
*
Lol.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 18, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Hey, Louisiana has given us the gift of one of the most hilariously incomprehensible accents in the entire English language so it has at least contributed something to society.



Yeah, it has charm and is great for a visit. But living there...........................................nah. I admit, you'd lose some tourism and history.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 18, 2013)

Machine said:


> *>Implying that conservatives are any different.
> *
> Lol.


conservatives are up front that they won't tolerate you :v


----------



## Machine (Aug 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> conservatives are up front that they won't tolerate you :v


Truly riveting.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2013)

Aleu said:


> conservatives are up front that they won't tolerate you :v



At least they're honest. I'd rather someone be upfront than someone be all sneaky and condescending.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 18, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> At least they're honest. I'd rather someone be upfront than someone be all sneaky and condescending.


This is true. Though they're both uncomfortable to be around for different reasons.
Around my conservative family members, I'm demeaned and harassed for not being a "proper female" ie wearing dresses, make-up, wanting kids, and having pierced ears.
Around my friend's uber liberal friends, I'm looked at funny for not being a "proper female" ie hating men, wanting to be around women 24/7, etc.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 18, 2013)

Machine said:


> *>Implying that conservatives are any different.
> *
> Lol.


 Yeah, that's what I am implying, okay then. I will express who I hate more, depending on my mood.






Aleu said:


> This is true. Though they're both uncomfortable to be around for different reasons.
> Around my conservative family members, I'm demeaned and harassed for not being a "proper female" ie wearing dresses, make-up, wanting kids, and having pierced ears.
> Around my friend's uber liberal friends, I'm looked at funny for not being a "proper female" ie hating men, wanting to be around women 24/7, etc.


 Jesus Christ! You have to have your ears pierced in order to be a proper female? That's BS. You shouldn't have to be forced to puncture parts of your body.


----------



## VGAddict31 (Aug 18, 2013)

BouncyOtter said:


> Good thing there is literally nothing good about Texas. :V



Explain.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Aug 18, 2013)

VGAddict31 said:


> Explain.



It was sarcasm (hence :V).  Texas offers quite a lot to the rest of the country, even if some people don't think so (and that's okay too).


----------



## Azure (Aug 18, 2013)

BouncyOtter said:


> It was sarcasm (hence :V).  Texas offers quite a lot to the rest of the country, even if some people don't think so (and that's okay too).


explain


----------



## Smelge (Aug 18, 2013)

Washington DC. It's full of fuckwits.


----------



## Troj (Aug 18, 2013)

Keep the monuments, though, and the Smithsonian.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 18, 2013)

Troj said:


> Keep the monuments, though, and the Smithsonian.



The monuments?

Aren't they just penis substitutes?


----------



## Azure (Aug 18, 2013)

Smelge said:


> The monuments?
> 
> Aren't they just penis substitutes?


dont be silly

they are both phallic reference and conspiracy nutjob fodder

can we settle on a neutron bomb? that way you can depopulate the area without damaging or invalidating anybodies massive penis/illuminati beacon


----------



## Aleu (Aug 18, 2013)

Smelge said:


> The monuments?
> 
> Aren't they just penis substitutes?


There's a boob one too


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 18, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Washington DC. It's full of fuckwits.



But DC isn't a state, it's a territory.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 18, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> But DC isn't a state, it's a territory.



Boohoo.

Kill them all anyway.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Boohoo.
> 
> Kill them all anyway.


Please.
Every person I've met from DC is a dickwad.


----------



## Percy (Aug 18, 2013)

I expected this thread to be a lot worse than it is.

Also I don't hate any states. They can't help but have the people they have, and I'm sure there isn't any state that's SOLELY assholes.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 18, 2013)

Washington. 

But second choice?

Michigan.


----------



## Azure (Aug 18, 2013)

Artillery Spam said:


> Washington.
> 
> But second choice?
> 
> Michigan.


michigan yes

but only upper michigan, detroit, and muslimville aka deerborne. all else is ok


----------



## Smelge (Aug 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> muslimville



Are you fucking serious?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

What about Okay, Oklahoma?
Seriously.
Okay, OK.


It's a laughing stock.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

Cyrodiil. Fuck Imperials.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2013)

Smelge said:


> The monuments?
> 
> Aren't they just penis substitutes?



TOP LEL


----------



## Azure (Aug 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Cyrodiil. Fuck Imperials.


yeah ok ulfric stormcloak :v



Smelge said:


> Are you fucking serious?


dead serious

42% of that city is of arab descent. im fairly sure they are working up to proposing sharia law


----------



## Machine (Aug 18, 2013)

We do not need two Dakotas, two Carolinas, or two Virginias. What, you guys think you're SPECIAL OR SOMETHING?

HUH?

Merge or GTFO.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 18, 2013)

It's funny how most people on here bash all the country states LOL. Nobody ever talks about New York. Oh, well. I guess everyone likes assholes screaming at them and honking their horn at you every second.


----------



## Hewge (Aug 18, 2013)

Australia Central Territory!

Nobody is aware it exists, anyways.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> It's funny how most people on here bash all the country states LOL. Nobody ever talks about New York. Oh, well. I guess everyone likes assholes screaming at them and honking their horn at you every second.



You mean people dislike what they want?! Damn, I didn't know that could actually be a thing!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> You mean people dislike what they want?! Damn, I didn't know that could actually be a thing!


What?! Where have I been?!


Away with Louisiana.
Nothing happens there.


----------



## Machine (Aug 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> It's funny how most people on here bash all the country states LOL. Nobody ever talks about New York. Oh, well. I guess everyone likes assholes screaming at them and honking their horn at you every second.


Breaking news: civilized city folk dislike the inbred, incestuous countryside.

More at 11:00.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't hate New York, I just realized it was more underwhelming than I thought even if I was excited about it at first. Great food, lots of different things to buy and the people weren't too bad, but there were no arcades. OnO


----------



## Machine (Aug 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't hate New York, I just realized it was more underwhelming than I thought even if I was excited about it at first. Great food and lots of different things to buy, but there were no arcades. OnO


I once had the chance to go a long time ago while we were up in Connecticut. But my sisters chose Six Flags instead.

I hate rollercoasters and I hate my siblings.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 18, 2013)

I like peace, not live with assholes. Sure there are some good people here, but everyone looks at others like a stranger. New York = hostility and drama. You can't even park your fucking car. It takes too long just to get somewhere because of how cluttered this piece of shit place is. I never had so much trouble in my life until I moved here. I hate it here and want to move elsewhere. New Jersey is like a breath of fresh air out of this pile of dump. New Jersey people treat you like family.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 18, 2013)

South Dakota. 
It's not like anyone would give a fuck if South Dakota disappeared.


----------



## Azure (Aug 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I like peace, not live with assholes. Sure there are some good people here, but everyone looks at others like a stranger. New York = hostility and drama.


this coming from a person who stereotypes almost everyone hes ever met and rarely leaves the confines of his own home. surely trustworthy advice.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 18, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> South Dakota.
> It's not like anyone would give a fuck if South Dakota disappeared.



Sure, because who needs presidential portraits carved into a mountainside?


----------



## Saga (Aug 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> It's funny how most people on here bash all the country states LOL. Nobody ever talks about New York. Oh, well. I guess everyone likes assholes screaming at them and honking their horn at you every second.


Don't forget the corruption and taxes galore, combined with laws for just about everything.
There's more than just NYC though. It's not complete douchebaggery in Albany.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 18, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> Sure, because who needs portraits carved into a mountainside?



Assuming that it's sarcasm,  North Dakota it is.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> this coming from a person who stereotypes almost everyone hes ever met and rarely leaves the confines of his own home. surely trustworthy advice.



I knew I didn't need to say it. lol


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> this coming from a person who stereotypes almost everyone hes ever met and rarely leaves the confines of his own home. surely trustworthy advice.


 Coming from someone who used to feel somewhat healthier until he moved to new york and found out it made him sicker and the people who live here didn't help. I know this place is shit from the bottom of my heart. Fucking concrete jungle. In other areas, I kinda get the impression of wanting to work and drive a truck, but there's no shit I wanna do in New York. Living here makes me feel forced to be handicapped. I feel so much better in my hometown florida. You can't even maintain your own damn lawn here. Who the fuck wants to walk outside and see buildings and people's noise and bullshit all the time? People overrate the shit out of NY. Maybe I like it where there is less people and just the few that you care about and that care about you. I like being able to have a nice house instead of paying twice for a shitty 1800s house in bad condition. I know shit here from experience. We can hardly live here, and the amount we pay can go towards a nice house in FL that I can mow my own grass.


----------



## Saga (Aug 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> New Jersey is like a breath of fresh air out of this pile of dump. New Jersey people treat you like family.


Woah woah woah WHAT?
Most of the people I've ever met in jersey are snotty, not to mention that damn accent.

Guess you should go be with your people


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 18, 2013)

Saga said:


> Don't forget the corruption and taxes galore, combined with laws for just about everything.
> There's more than just NYC though. It's not complete douchebaggery in Albany.


 Thank you sir.







Saga said:


> Woah woah woah WHAT?
> Most of the people I've ever met in jersey are snotty, not to mention that damn accent.
> 
> Guess you should go be with your people


 The people in Toms river/Lakewood are very nice.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

JERSEY FUCKING SHORE


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Coming from someone who used to feel somewhat healthier until he moved to new york and found out it made him sicker and the people who live here didn't help. I know this place is shit from the bottom of my heart. Fucking concrete jungle. In other areas, I kinda get the impression of wanting to work and drive a truck, but there's no shit I wanna do in New York. Living here makes me feel forced to be handicapped. I feel so much better in my hometown florida. You can't even maintain your own damn lawn here. Who the fuck wants to walk outside and see buildings and people's noise and bullshit all the time? People overrate the shit out of NY. Maybe I like it where there is less people and just the few that you care about and that care about you. I like being able to have a nice house instead of paying twice for a shitty 1800s house in bad condition. I know shit here from experience. We can hardly live here, and the amount we pay can go towards a nice house in FL that I can mow my own grass.



I don't think he was talking about your grievances with the actual city. Just how you're calling other people assholes when you yourself have been a huge rectum many points in the past. Though granted, that wouldn't negate any assholishness of people in New York. I wouldn't know since I don't live there. But good ol Maddox kinda explained some reasons why the state isn't that awesome. The city, I mean.


----------



## Azure (Aug 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Coming from someone who used to feel somewhat healthier until he moved to new york and found out it made him sicker and the people who live here didn't help. I know this place is shit from the bottom of my heart. Fucking concrete jungle. In other areas, I kinda get the impression of wanting to work and drive a truck, but there's no shit I wanna do in New York. Living here makes me feel forced to be handicapped. I feel so much better in my hometown florida. You can't even maintain your own damn lawn here. Who the fuck wants to walk outside and see buildings and people's noise and bullshit all the time? People overrate the shit out of NY. Maybe I like it where there is less people and just the few that you care about and that care about you. I like being able to have a nice house instead of paying twice for a shitty 1800s house in bad condition. I know shit here from experience. We can hardly live here, and the amount we pay can go towards a nice house in FL that I can mow my own grass.


so new york is bad because you cant have a lawn? or drive a truck? or you want less people around? sounds like some pretty anomalous concerns. or more likely that you havent even given the people there a chance, or the city itself. maybe if you left your apartment once in a while and got rid of your ridiculous paranoia youd experience some culture and find some people you care about, instead of pining for what used to be. move the fuck on.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> so new york is bad because you cant have a lawn? or drive a truck? or you want less people around? sounds like some pretty anomalous concerns. or more likely that you havent even given the people there a chance, or the city itself. maybe if you left your apartment once in a while and got rid of your ridiculous paranoia youd experience some culture and find some people you care about, instead of pining for what used to be. move the fuck on.


 I been here since early 2010, the more I lived here, the more I hate it and the more I got sick. People like to start shit with you here and the doctors are no help.


----------



## Percy (Aug 18, 2013)

Saga said:


> Woah woah woah WHAT?
> Most of the people I've ever met in jersey are snotty, not to mention that damn accent.
> 
> Guess you should go be with your people


My roommate last year was from New Jersey. He was one of the nicest people I've known.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 18, 2013)

Awwww, I can only name one?


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> but there were no arcades. OnO



Bro... I have some news for you.

Arcades are gone in the western hemisphere. Just fucking gone. There are those small ones in movie theaters and shit, but like actual 80's-style arcades are history for America.

You want to go to a true arcade, head over to Japan. They know what's up.


----------



## Azure (Aug 18, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I been here since early 2010, the more I lived here, the more I hate it and the more I got sick. People like to start shit with you here and the doctors are no help.


because the physical presence of people make you sick. yeah, ok. clearly were done here, youve retreated into pointless excuse mode now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Bro... I have some news for you.
> 
> Arcades are gone in the western hemisphere. Just fucking gone. There are those small ones in movie theaters and shit, but like actual 80's-style arcades are history for America.
> 
> You want to go to a true arcade, head over to Japan. They know what's up.



We have one two hours from where I live that's not bad. But yeah, sad fact... They're not popular anymore.


----------



## Percy (Aug 18, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> We have one two hours from where I live that's not bad. But yeah, sad fact... They're not popular anymore.


There's one about an hour and a half away from where I live that has about 200-300 games. It's fucking wonderful.

Too bad I can't go there whenever I'd like. :c


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 18, 2013)

We need more 80s arcades.
GIVE US BACK OUR ASTEROIDS DAMMIT.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 18, 2013)

Azure said:


> because the physical presence of people make you sick. yeah, ok. clearly were done here, youve retreated into pointless excuse mode now.


 Putting more words in my mouth. I don't even think you're even listening. Please write when you're not high man.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Putting more words in my mouth. I don't even think you're even listening. Please write when you're not high man.



You're putting drugs in his mouth how are you any better? 

Also, judging by every post you make Azure is right..


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 19, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Bro... I have some news for you.
> 
> Arcades are gone in the western hemisphere. Just fucking gone. There are those small ones in movie theaters and shit, but like actual 80's-style arcades are history for America.
> 
> You want to go to a true arcade, head over to Japan. They know what's up.


Now that you mention it your right. Every single arcade around here has gone out of business.  There's a badass one in Disneyland, but I'm not paying a nearly $100 ticket to get into Disneyland.
Fuck Disneyland.


----------



## Azure (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Putting more words in my mouth. I don't even think you're even listening. Please write when you're not high man.





TheMetalVelocity said:


> I been here since early *2010*, the more I lived here, the more I hate it and *the more I got sick*. *People* like to* start shit* with you here and the* doctors* are no help.


in your mouth? well they did come from it. or what were you trying to say? that you are just getting sick arbitrarily? why even mention people in that sentence?

and fyi, i havent been intoxicated in over 9 months. of course im going to change that quite soon, but you wont notice the difference because unlike many people, i control my drugs and not the other way around. nice character assassination attempt though, or rather, not.

on another note, i too miss arcades. nickelrama used to be the SHIT, 5 cents a game yo. 5 CENTS! can you even beat that? i played gauntlet for HOURS


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 19, 2013)

Azure said:


> in your mouth? well they did come from it. or what were you trying to say? that you are just getting sick arbitrarily? why even mention people in that sentence?
> 
> and fyi, i havent been intoxicated in over 9 months. of course im going to change that quite soon, but you wont notice the difference because unlike many people, i control my drugs and not the other way around. nice character assassination attempt though, or rather, not.
> 
> on another note, i too miss arcades. nickelrama used to be the SHIT, 5 cents a game yo. 5 CENTS! can you even beat that? i played gauntlet for HOURS


We had a Nickel Nickel.  I had some friends that worked there and they would pop open the door on the game and give me game credits up the ass.  Just for smokin em a bowl after work hahaha.  Fuck I miss that place.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Coming from someone who used to feel somewhat healthier until he moved to new york and found out it made him sicker and the people who live here didn't help. I know this place is shit from the bottom of my heart. Fucking concrete jungle. In other areas, I kinda get the impression of wanting to work and drive a truck, but there's no shit I wanna do in New York. Living here makes me feel forced to be handicapped. I feel so much better in my hometown florida. You can't even maintain your own damn lawn here. Who the fuck wants to walk outside and see buildings and people's noise and bullshit all the time? People overrate the shit out of NY. Maybe I like it where there is less people and just the few that you care about and that care about you. I like being able to have a nice house instead of paying twice for a shitty 1800s house in bad condition. I know shit here from experience. We can hardly live here, and the amount we pay can go towards a nice house in FL that I can mow my own grass.


I will trade you in a heartbeat. Take this shitty penis state.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I will trade you in a heartbeat. Take this shitty penis state.


 Penis state LOL :lol:.  Sorry for being too much of a semi-country/suburb boy. That's the way I grew up and that's how I wanna live my life. One good thing about the city is being able to walk to stores easily and that's the only true thing about NY I like. Other than that, I appreciate the green landscaping and nature setting. I don't like walking outside to see buildings. I feel sorta trapped in New York.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 19, 2013)

Get rid of all the "not-quite states" like Guam and Puerto Rico that are so far from Washington that they should already be independent. Or send them an ultimatum for "statehood or independence".


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 19, 2013)

Hawaii


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 19, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Now that you mention it your right. Every single arcade around here has gone out of business.  There's a badass one in Disneyland, but I'm not paying a nearly $100 ticket to get into Disneyland.
> Fuck Disneyland.



If you're up for the drive out from OC, there's a nice one out in La Puente. It even has a bowling alley.

OT: I'll put my chips in for Florida. Why do people want to go and visit Hell's waiting room?


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 19, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Bro... I have some news for you.
> 
> Arcades are gone in the western hemisphere. Just fucking gone. There are those small ones in movie theaters and shit, but like actual 80's-style arcades are history for America.
> 
> You want to go to a true arcade, head over to Japan. They know what's up.


What about Round One Arcades? I think. they're a Japanese chain, to be fair, but I know of at least one in the US.
Also, there's a smaller arcade just across the street from my college.
Oh! And I just remembered a nickel arcade nearby, as well... I've only been there once, though.

As for the topic... I'm sorry, but I think I'd get rid of Florida. There's crazy people there (and a lot of old folks, and probably some crazy old folks too). It's hot, it's humid, and there seem to be a lot of snakes and alligators in some places. Those are cool, but I wouldn't like them in my backyard...

Sorry, Florida.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 19, 2013)

If I could write 100 apocalyptic ways that South Carolina could be utterly destroyed for a Djinni to pick one and make reality, I would. But I would include a notation to save the aquarium on each one.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 19, 2013)

>people saying Texas

Yeah getting rid of one of the most prosperous states in the Union is a good idea.



Azure said:


> because the physical presence of people make you  sick. yeah, ok. clearly were done here, youve retreated into pointless  excuse mode now.



Well I mean being around more people could make you sick if they're all carrying diseases and your immune system is shit because you're a pussy.

I think TMV just has AIDS from all the unprotected homogay sex he's trying to cover up though.

Also the obvious choice is New Mexico; it's the most worthless state bar none.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 19, 2013)

Fuck you Niggas that say Mississippi needs to go. Look at all the shit we got
CRANES
ROCKET ENGINES! SHIT TAKES YOU TO SPACE (Unless King Obongo Objects)
OBESITY! PASS THE FRIED OKRA MOTHERF***ER
STEAMBOATS
RACIST TEAM MASCOTS! HOTTY TODDY, GOSH ALMIGHTY! Serisouly the new rebel black bear sucks a huge bag of dicks.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 19, 2013)

>King Obongo

First legitimate laugh I've had on this forum in a fortnight and I've heard that joke before :[


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 19, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> First legitimate laugh I've had on this forum in a fortnight


Are we trying too hard or not enough?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 19, 2013)

I dunno it's mostly just disappointing.

For whatever it's worth I lied in that last post because your post about Hidden Valley made me giggle and I agree that TYT have faces that beg for a fist.

Threads like this kill my boner though.


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 19, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> For whatever it's worth I lied in that last post because your post about Hidden Valley made me giggle and I agree that TYT have faces that beg for a fist.


Ohh stop it you, so sweet.
But for serious, people saying that New York, Texas, Florida, or California need to go are mega retarded. They bring in all the GDP.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 19, 2013)

But there are people there that think different things than me :[

Edit: also I'd agree with that guy that said Arizona if we were able to spare the Mogollon Rim and everything north of it; that shit is fucking beautiful.


----------



## Recel (Aug 19, 2013)

I would get rid of the liquid state of materials.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 19, 2013)

Recel said:


> I would get rid of the liquid state of materials.



If I was high right now I'd be trippin' shit trying to comprehend a world like this.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> We need more 80s arcades.
> GIVE US BACK OUR ASTEROIDS DAMMIT.



Fuck Asteroids! Give us Gradius! DX


----------



## Lobar (Aug 19, 2013)

As much as I hate Texas, I'm going to have to say Florida.  Texas at least has useful industry and the growing Mexican demographic will eventually flip it blue anyways.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 19, 2013)

Lobar said:


> As much as I hate Texas, I'm going to have to say Florida.  Texas at least has useful industry and the growing Mexican demographic will eventually flip it blue anyways.


 Please keep your political bullshit to yourself. Implying democrats and ethnic change will make it any better of a state.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Please keep your political bullshit to yourself. Implying democrats and ethnic change will make it any better of a state.



...Was that necessary?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> We need more 80s arcades.
> GIVE US BACK OUR ASTEROIDS DAMMIT.



Fuck the 80's, the early to mid 90's had the best shit.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...Was that necessary?


 Sorry, certain things just piss me off, especially when people imply shit like "look! more liberals and mexicans in the state, now it's automatically better". That indeed was biased and unnecessary. Fucking politics.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Aug 19, 2013)

None because I don't believe in silly stereotypes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 19, 2013)

Machine said:


> We do not need two Dakotas, two Carolinas, or two Virginias. What, you guys think you're SPECIAL OR SOMETHING?
> 
> HUH?
> 
> Merge or GTFO.



If they merge, I will cackle as those in the US attempt to redesign the flag to fit the odd number of 47 states and still look nice.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

Recel said:


> I would get rid of the liquid state of materials.



OHOHOHOHOHO! ZING! XDDDDDDD


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> If they merge, I will cackle as those in the US attempt to redesign the flag to fit the odd number of 47 states and still look nice.



Sometimes I wish we could just merge all the states into like 13 territories like in Fallout just so we can have a flag that doesn't look so fucking cluttered. Seriously it looks like a child dumped a box of legos or something in the upper left corner of our flag and said "yeah this looks good".


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Sometimes I wish we could just merge all the states into like 13 territories like in Fallout just so we can have a flag that doesn't look so fucking cluttered. Seriously it looks like a child dumped a box of legos or something in the upper left corner of our flag and said "yeah this looks good".



I've always felt that the old Confederate flag is the far superior design. 

The USA's flag is just trying too hard.


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 19, 2013)

I would say the state of being stuck in the past in racism, hate, and greed.

I have not lived in alot of those deep south states, and do not wish to, but they hardly have earned being removed, though I appreciate this is more of a "the states you hate" type thread.



My least favorite states would have to be those on the east coast, both south and west. Too crowded and too rooted in the past, in my opinion, but, like most of you, this opinion is coming from a lack of experience and probably completely unfounded in reality.


Also, TMV, take your bitching somewhere else. Goes for others too, if they get like that.


It is incredibly ironic you are like all "damn liberal scum" here of all places. Yes, there are idiots on both sides, but I tend to find liberals to actually somewhat care for other people and be humanistic.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't mind people saying they want out with Texas, but the stereotypes are rather hard to ignore when some are posting them on every Texan here.

Our politics suck, and seceding would just be stupid because we couldn't stand on our own. That much I know.


----------



## Calemeyr (Aug 19, 2013)

If you get rid of California, the furries will be gone! Do it!

Well, you can't really pinpoint which state should go, since crazy tea troll bullshit seems to move quite rapidly. Maybe Arizona, home of life before conception, Joe Arpaio, and Bad Dragon.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 19, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> If you get rid of California, the furries will be gone! Do it!
> 
> Well, you can't really pinpoint which state should go, since crazy tea troll bullshit seems to move quite rapidly. Maybe Arizona, *home of life before conception*, Joe Arpaio, and Bad Dragon.


wait



WHAT??


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> If you get rid of California, the furries will be gone! Do it!



Wait, what?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Discovery made.


Away with Arizona. Just . . . away.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2013)

If you're getting rid of any territories Britain calls dibs. 

That is all.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 19, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> there are idiots on both sides, but I tend to find liberals to actually somewhat care for other people and be humanistic.


 Not from my experience. It's the other way around. Can't have my own fucking opinion that they don't agree with around them. Sure, you can say that happens with everyone, but others don't judge me nearly as much as them.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Not from my experience.


Just pay attention to policies.



TheMetalVelocity said:


> It's the other way around. Can't have my own fucking opinion that they don't agree with around them. Sure, you can say that happens with everyone, but others don't judge me nearly as much as them.


From what I constantly read from your posts, it's just you being insufferable. Not your opinions.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Not from my experience. It's the other way around.


Your experience isn't law.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2013)

Seriously what is it with you Americans and this 'the people on the other side of the political divide are subhumans' kind of talk? ._. 

Isn't it enough to simply believe they're wrong? I dislike the Tory party's policies in my own country for not listening to advisory boards or employing scientific evidence routinely enough, but it doesn't mean that I view people who vote for that party as less human, or that I even know what most people vote for.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Seriously what is it with you Americans and this 'the people on the other side of the political divide are subhumans' kind of talk? ._.
> 
> Isn't it enough to simply believe they're wrong? I dislike the Tory party's policies in my own country for not listening to advisory boards or employing scientific evidence routinely enough, but it doesn't mean that I view people who vote for that party as less human, or that I even know what most people vote for.



It masks the sad truth that Democrats and Republicans are essentially the same :3


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Seriously what is it with you Americans and this 'the people on the other side of the political divide are subhumans' kind of talk? ._.
> 
> *Isn't it enough to simply believe they're wrong?* I dislike the Tory party's policies in my own country for not listening to advisory boards or employing scientific evidence routinely enough, but it doesn't mean that I view people who vote for that party as less human, or that I even know what most people vote for.


Nope.
Because people just love sticking together through thick and thin. They crave being one nation without social classes. :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Fuck the 80's, the early to mid 90's had the best shit.



Yes!
Though, most of the good shit (game wise) started in the 80's. Well what I'm into anyway. It just got WAY better in the 90's.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Shit improves.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 19, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Yes!
> Though, most of the good shit (game wise) started in the 80's. Well what I'm into anyway. It just got WAY better in the 90's.


 especially heavy metal music, fuck 80s metal, except thrash.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> especially heavy metal music, fuck 80s metal, except thrash.



This time you have gone too far.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> especially heavy metal music, fuck 80s metal, except thrash.


OH NO HE DIDN'T


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> especially heavy metal music, fuck 80s metal, except thrash.



hey

hey now, guy

come on


----------



## Aleu (Aug 19, 2013)

I guess we should add TMV's state of denial of good music?


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Done.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I guess we should add TMV's state of denial of good music?


 There's nothing good about generic glam/hair bands that don't even sound dark and try to look sexy for all the girls. They turned metal into a sex appeal and the music sounds like generic high pitch voice hard rock. 90s metal was heavier. Well, at least we had bands like slayer, anthrax, megadeth, and metallica (when they used to be good), and even annihilator. for god sakes, 70s metal was better than 80s.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> There's nothing good about generic glam/hair bands that don't even sound dark and try to look sexy for all the girls. They turned metal into a sex appeal and the music sounds like generic high pitch voice hard rock. 90s metal was heavier. Well, at least we had bands like slayer, anthrax, megadeth, and metallica (when they used to be good), and even annihilator. for god sakes, 70s metal was better than 80s.


You're hurting yourself, dude.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> There's nothing good about generic glam/hair bands that don't even sound dark and try to look sexy for all the girls. They turned metal into a sex appeal and the music sounds like generic high pitch voice hard rock. 90s metal was heavier. Well, at least we had bands like slayer, anthrax, megadeth, and metallica (when they used to be good), and even annihilator. for god sakes, 70s metal was better than 80s.


Why does metal always need to be dark and edgy? I want SOME diversity at least.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Why does metal always need to be dark and edgy? I want SOME diversity at least.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFgtIziShmc


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Why does metal always need to be dark and edgy? I want SOME diversity at least.


 The purpose of metal was to be dark, which is why we had bands like balck sabbath, judas priest, slayer etc.... If it isn't then it's hard rock technically. Part of the formula was to be dark.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> The purpose of metal was to be dark, which is why we had bands like balck sabbath, judas priest, slayer etc.... If it isn't then it's hard rock technically. Part of the formula was to be dark.


You know subgenres exist, right? :v


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> The purpose of metal was to be dark, which is why we had bands like balck sabbath, judas priest, slayer etc.... If it isn't then it's hard rock technically. Part of the formula was to be dark.



The purpose of metal was to be heavy n' loud.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Hate to burst your bubble, but they've gotcha there.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> If they merge, I will cackle as those in the US attempt to redesign the flag to fit the odd number of 47 states and still look nice.



What if they annex some territories to even it out?


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 19, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> The purpose of metal was to be heavy n' loud.


 So should we call punk/hardcore metal as well, maybe even dubstep? There's obviously a formula that make it an actual genre of music.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> The purpose of metal was to be heavy n' loud.



The purpose of harsh noise is to be heavy and loud too.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> So should we call punk/hardcore metal as well, maybe even dubstep? There's obviously a formula that make it an actual genre of music.


Pretty sure punk metal exists but I'm not THAT much of a nerd to know of examples.
There's punk rock, why not punk metal?

I believe Muse is also experimenting with meshing dubstep (i think?) with their genre as evident with _Madness_


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Music is music to me.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Pretty sure punk metal exists but I'm not THAT much of a nerd to know of examples.
> There's punk rock, why not punk metal?



Rabbit Junk

Most digital hardcore bands fit your description, actually. At least from what I've heard.



LegitWaterfall said:


> Music is music to me.



*FUCK* music.


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> So should we call punk/hardcore metal as well, maybe even dubstep? There's obviously a formula that make it an actual genre of music.



I suppose you could call thrash metal punk metal and get away with it, at least the original thrash metallers anyways.



Saliva said:


> The purpose of harsh noise is to be heavy and loud too.



I would think the purpose of harsh noise is too sound ...harsh.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 19, 2013)

I like how a thread discussing which state should secede turned into a discussion about legit metal.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 19, 2013)

Let's get rid of alaska. Who the fuck lives all the way up there? Don't you have to deal with it being night 24/7 and daylight 24/7 each 6 months?


----------



## Seekrit (Aug 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> I like how a thread discussing which state should secede turned into a discussion about legit metal.



Yeah, but this is _important_.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Let's get rid of alaska. Who the fuck lives all the way up there? Don't you have to deal with it being night 24/7 and daylight 24/7 each 6 months?


Hey.

Hey now.

You leave Alaska alone.

That place is amazing in some parts.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Hey.
> 
> Hey now.
> 
> ...


Yeah but Sarah Palin

I'd give it up for that alone.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Yeah but Sarah Palin
> 
> I'd give it up for that alone.


Oh.

No no no.

She's from Alaska?








Burn it to the ground.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Let's get rid of alaska. Who the fuck lives all the way up there? Don't you have to deal with it being night 24/7 and daylight 24/7 each 6 months?



But that sounds fucking awesome.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Saliva said:


> But that sounds fucking awesome.


To be on the cruise deck at 1 am and the sun is just up as if it's 10.

Can someone say AMAZING for me?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 19, 2013)

Sounds like a nightmare to me regarding sleep schedules.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

You get used to it.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Yeah but Sarah Palin
> 
> I'd give it up for that alone.



I'm pretty sure Idaho is responsible for Sarah Palin. Dump Idaho. We can use Wyoming for potatoes.


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 19, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> To be on the cruise deck at 1 am and the sun is just up as if it's 10.
> 
> Can someone say AMAZING for me?


AMAZING.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 19, 2013)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I'm pretty sure Idaho is responsible for Sarah Palin. Dump Idaho. We can use Wyoming for potatoes.


Idaho about that..


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Idaho about that..



You're losing your touch, Aleu.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Idaho about that..


Alaska person if they know anything.

@Raptros- Thank you, sir!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 19, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> The purpose of metal was to be dark, which is why we had bands like balck sabbath, judas priest, slayer etc.... If it isn't then it's hard rock technically. Part of the formula was to be dark.



what is power metal

what is folk metal



> If it isn't then it's hard rock technically. Part of the formula was to be dark.



No.

The only thing that hard rock and metal have in common with each other is that they contain distorted guitars. Metal music is WILDLY different structurally.

Hard industrial rock band

Melodic black/death metal band

The only thing the two have in common is the choice of instruments. The second one is metal music without question. The first has repetition alike that to dance music and a progression more like rock music. The second has a phrasal-narrative structure closer to classical music rather than modern rock. It also sounds uplifting and really charges ahead with a lot of positive energy behind it.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 19, 2013)

Saliva said:


> You're losing your touch, Aleu.


Utah't me something
Missouri loves company


----------



## Saylor (Aug 19, 2013)

Get rid of the bayou of Lousiana before they feed you their spicy food and make flaming shits come out of your ass!!!!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Idaho about that..



"Not this" button pressed.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 19, 2013)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> "Not this" button pressed.


-sadfaces-

:C


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 19, 2013)

Perhaps state puns are not your best suit, Aleu?


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 19, 2013)

Perhaps you are not in your best state when making these puns, being blinded by a territorial view? :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 19, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Utah't me something
> Missouri loves company



... better.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 19, 2013)

Why not make the District a state? That way, folks in DC and Olympia can come up with hilarious hypothetical names to avoid confusion, like "The State Formerly Known as Washington", "Washington II", "Pacific Northwestia" or "Latteland"


----------



## Khaki (Aug 19, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Australia Central Territory!
> 
> Nobody is aware it exists, anyways.



I can agree with that, We'll just keep the museums and fireworks.

Also, why is there such dislike towards Texas?


----------



## PsychicOtter (Aug 20, 2013)

Nothing ever really happens in Arkansas


----------



## YakAttak (Aug 20, 2013)

Iowa. Get rid of all the corn. >.>


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 20, 2013)

YakAttak said:


> Iowa. Get rid of all the corn. >.>


 I heard corn nowadays isn't legit corn anymore.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 20, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I heard corn nowadays isn't legit corn anymore.



THE ILLUMINATI'S TAKING ALL OUR KERN!


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 20, 2013)

Saliva said:


> THE ILLUMINATI'S TAKING ALL OUR KERN!


 Basically corn became GMO'd.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 20, 2013)

Lets get rid of Queensland... oh wait you mean American states


----------



## thoughtmaster (Aug 20, 2013)

Though I would prefer that none of the states were removed, if I had to choose, it would be California because the debt there is massive and all the funds from the federal government that is sent there to the state completely disappears.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 20, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> Also the obvious choice is New Mexico; it's the most worthless state bar none.



No - that would be Arizona..


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 20, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Lets get rid of Queensland... oh wait you mean American states


Nowhere in the OP did it say American states, actually. I guess most of us just assumed.



thoughtmaster said:


> Though I would prefer that none of the  states were removed, if I had to choose, it would be Calafornia because  the debt there is massive and all the funds from the federal government  that is sent there to the state completely disappears.


Or do you just want to remove it because you can't spell it's name? :V

I would never get rid of Alaska. I'd like to go there someday. The six months of sun sound pretty awesome.

What about Rhode Island? Does anybody care about Rhode Island? >>;


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 20, 2013)

Can we get rid of Massachusetts? At least then maybe the Republicans could have fielded someone who wasn't white Obama. Also their accents are ruddy awful.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 20, 2013)

I would get rid of 'hungover' I hate ebing in that state. 

jk. I'd get rid of Iowa. Because what? Is that even a place?


----------



## Azure (Aug 20, 2013)

thoughtmaster said:


> Though I would prefer that none of the states were removed, if I had to choose, it would be Calafornia because the debt there is massive and all the funds from the federal government that is sent there to the state completely disappears.


lol nope

california contributes literally the most to the united states GDP per capita. in fact, if it was a country of its own, it'd be in the 12th richest in the world. so blow it out your ass, you under educated cunt


----------



## thoughtmaster (Aug 20, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Nowhere in the OP did it say American states, actually. I guess most of us just assumed.
> 
> 
> Or do you just want to remove it because you can't spell it's name? :V
> ...


I'm writing from my phone, so I am not able to easily check my spelling. Sorry if it upsets you if the spelling isn't correct even though you can understand what I meant.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 20, 2013)

thoughtmaster said:


> I'm writing from my phone, so I am not able to easily check my spelling. Sorry if it upsets you if the spelling isn't correct even though you can understand what I meant.


My old-ass phone autocorrects and it understands "California" even if it doesn't comprehend "taco".

Also that's a god-awful excuse. It's not like you're texting blind.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Aug 20, 2013)

Florida, except for Orlando because roller coasters.


----------



## Troj (Aug 20, 2013)

Utah has Moab and Highway 50, though.

It also has Taco Time.

I love San Francisco, the redwoods, and Santa Barbara, but California is pretty overrated. If half the population would go to, I don't know, North Dakota, or say, Arkansas, that'd be peachy.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 20, 2013)

Troj said:


> I love San Francisco, the redwoods, and Santa Barbara, but California is pretty overrated.


 Is it because of the overwhelming amount of stars and how every kind of media is generally associated with it?


----------



## Troj (Aug 20, 2013)

That, and many of the people are passive-aggressively rude.

At least New Yorkers are just rude-rude, so you know where they stand.


----------



## iconmaster (Aug 20, 2013)

Guys, guys. Let's just compromise here

and destroy everything


----------



## powderhound (Aug 20, 2013)

Troj said:


> I love San Francisco, the redwoods, and Santa Barbara, but California is pretty overrated. If half the population would go to, I don't know, North Dakota, or say, Arkansas, that'd be peachy.




Agreed that there are too many people packing into the urban centers. However, next time you fly over California at night have a look at the lights. 90% of the state is black. The cities are not what I think makes the state amazing, but I'm an outlier.

Check out the map, you were living in the red:

http://american-rattlesnake.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/California_population_map.png


----------



## Toshabi (Aug 20, 2013)

Whatever loser state Anthrocon is in.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 20, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Whatever loser state Anthrocon is in.


 PA


----------



## powderhound (Aug 21, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> >
> 
> Also the obvious choice is New Mexico; it's the most worthless state bar none.



Wut? No because Los Alamos National Labs. It's one of the largest in the world. We can't blow up stuff proper without em.

National security science aside it's still pretty awesome state. UNM's awesome, great weather, kayaking, climbing, skiing, who doesn't like turquoise, nice people and of course delicious green chili everything... Mmmm.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 21, 2013)

Troj said:


> That, and many of the people are passive-aggressively rude.
> 
> At least New Yorkers are just rude-rude, so you know where they stand.


 To me, anything is better than New York. I just had so much better of an experience and overall quality of my life elsewhere, as far living standards, money, opportunity, etc... It doesn't feel good when you pay double the price of everything and your living standard and environment quality goes down. Also, regardless if people are more rude elsewhere, I'd still wouldn't put it past that people are violent here. Metropolitan areas are just not for me I guess. And, ever since I moved here, I've gotton more angry, just like the people here. Now, that's obviously not healthy for me.


----------



## Tao (Aug 21, 2013)

Michigan. I have never met a nice person from Michigan.


----------



## Tasty Bacon (Aug 21, 2013)

California and New York should go, to many fucking Democrats and tree huggers. They're the reason this country is so fucked up. Ive actually contemplated moving overseas.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 21, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Nowhere in the OP did it say American states, actually. I guess most of us just assumed.


In that case, lets get rid of Western Australia. God damn useless waste of desert 



Tasty Bacon said:


> California and New York should go, to many fucking Democrats and tree huggers. They're the reason this country is so fucked up. Ive actually contemplated moving overseas.


You want to move overseas to escape the Democrats' politics?


----------



## Khaki (Aug 21, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> In that case, lets get rid of Western Australia. God damn useless waste of desert



That's ok, we wanted to get rid of you too.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 21, 2013)

Khaki said:


> That's ok, we wanted to get rid of you too.


Good good, the sooner the better. Hey wait, state could mean any country... well shit lets get rid of Albania


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 21, 2013)

Tasty Bacon said:


> California and New York should go, to many fucking Democrats and tree huggers. They're the reason this country is so fucked up. Ive actually contemplated moving overseas.


You want to more overseas to escape democrats...where are you going?


Dreaming said:


> Good good, the sooner the better. Hey wait, state could mean any country... well shit lets get rid of Albania


Nah get rid of Serbia or maybe Dagestan.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 21, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Good good, the sooner the better.



Ok, but we're keeping all of our established government owned utilities, services and resources.

And we want our mining funds back.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 21, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Ok, but we're keeping all of our established government owned utilities, services and resources.
> 
> And we want our mining funds back.


No, we get your mining funds.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 21, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> No, we get your mining funds.



Then I'm declaring war on Florida.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 21, 2013)

Khaki said:


> Then I'm declaring war on Florida.


Come get us! We will crush you with our mounds of old people a racist remarks! Also everyone here has a gun.


----------



## Icky (Aug 21, 2013)

I assume the only reason Ohio hasn't been mentioned is because everybody forgot it was there. If that's not the mark of a state that should be removed, I dunno what is.


----------



## Midnight Gear (Aug 21, 2013)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Florida..
> 
> Give it back to Spain.. please..


I don't want to learn another language any time soon.


----------



## Troj (Aug 21, 2013)

powderhound said:


> Agreed that there are too many people packing into the urban centers. However, next time you fly over California at night have a look at the lights. 90% of the state is black. The cities are not what I think makes the state amazing, but I'm an outlier.
> 
> Check out the map, you were living in the red:
> 
> http://american-rattlesnake.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/California_population_map.png



Ugggggh was I ever!

The funny thing is that I can cause people from "the red" to have panic attacks when I show them photos of where I'm from, because I hail from "the green," and am damn proud of it!



			
				Inciatus said:
			
		

> You want to more overseas to escape democrats...where are you going?



Well, most of Europe is out, because it's filled with foreigners, and because most European countries have gay rights and socialized medicine. Ditto Canada--in fact, double-ditto Canada! And, of course, Central and South America are just overflowing with the wetbacks, so...

I hear Somalia is pretty free of the typical hallmarks of liberalism, like socialism, general government intrusion, government regulation of business and commerce, gay rights, tree-hugging, and gun control.

(Serious answer: Switzerland has one of the highest rates of gun ownership in the world, and has a low tax rate. Singapore has been voted among the highest in economic freedom. New Zealand has low taxes. The Cayman Islands don't collect income tax. Dubai welcomes entrepreneurs from many countries with incentives and breaks, and also hates gays and keeps an eye on women.)


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 21, 2013)

Troj said:


> Switzerland has one of the highest rates of gun ownership in the world, and has a low tax rate.


Awsum government too, though I think their restrictions on ammo are pretty damn tight


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 21, 2013)

Georgia, Florida, California, Washington


----------



## PheagleAdler (Aug 21, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Whatever loser state Anthrocon is in.


well who pissed in your cheerios, mate? Anthrocon is fucking awesome and I'm sorry you never realized that.


----------



## badnewsbear (Aug 21, 2013)

this is probably of topic but i would get rid of Oregon, Nevada, and Arizona, so Cali could be free


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 21, 2013)

Pennsylvania I believe
Get rid of it


----------



## PheagleAdler (Aug 21, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Pennsylvania I believe
> Get rid of it



hell no it's where I live. and previously mentioned Anthrocon, the largest furry convention in the US (and I think North America but don't quote me on that)


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 21, 2013)

Midnight Gear said:


> I don't want to learn another language any time soon.


We could just declare independence again you know because that worked so well last time.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Aug 21, 2013)

Troj said:


> Ugggggh was I ever!
> 
> The funny thing is that I can cause people from "the red" to have panic  attacks when I show them photos of where I'm from, because I hail from  "the green," and am damn proud of it!


What makes people from "the red" panic?



Inciatus said:


> Come get us! We will crush you with our mounds  of old people a racist remarks! Also everyone here has a gun.


So... Old, racist people with guns?



badnewsbear said:


> this is probably of topic but i would get rid  of Oregon, Nevada, and Arizona, so Cali could be free


You mean like, turn it into an island?


(...Questions? :v)


----------



## LogicfromLogic (Aug 21, 2013)

Washington.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 21, 2013)

PheagleAdler said:


> hell no it's where I live. and previously mentioned Anthrocon, the largest furry convention in the US (and I think North America but don't quote me on that)



You say that like hosting Anthrocon is a good thing.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 21, 2013)

Midnight Gear said:


> I don't want to learn another language any time soon.


I don't know what's so bad about learning another language.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 21, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> So... Old, racist people with guns?


Well most of the old people don't live in the same area as the racist people. No we will throw the old people at you as weapons so we don't have to waste any precious ammunition.


			
				Aleu said:
			
		

> I don't know what's so bad about learning another language.



People are lazy


----------



## Troj (Aug 21, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> What makes people from "the red" panic?



They told me they were scared by the sight of so much prairie with scattered trees, few buildings, and especially, no skyscrapers.


----------



## clandestein (Aug 23, 2013)

I moved to Texas from California, raised by parents who are both from Los Angeles.  And I'd say the "Hollywood" version of the state is a little outdated, or rather, outrageously over-exaggerated.  Albeit they're rather uniform in their ways, the intellect and individuality of others that a native Texan meets are for the most part tolerated and actually valued.  Very rarely was I ever unable to approach somebody at a grocery store and strike up a conversation, and most public conversations are open for anyone to chime in and be a part of without reproach. They also won't mind going out of their way to help. I broke down on the side of the road a few times and had folks stop and offer help.  One time I blew a tire and I couldn't get the lugnuts off and this man in a cowboy hat stopped and helped get them loose for me.  Then shook my hand and went along his merry little way. That's (small-scale) humanity.

 True, many are radically conservative to the point of disgust, religiously hypocritical, and grotesquely uneducated, but still, most are very friendly and still make utility of their existence by skilled trades and mundane office jobs.  Blacks, whites, and Hispanics coexist very well in Texas, contrary to the popular belief that the south is racist.  In fact, I'd say Texas isn't really much like the deep South, and in fact almost not at all a part of it.

The accent is cute, too.  I started to develop a little in my voice over the years I've lived here.  But the weather sucks and my future career doesn't sell well here, so I'm not here to stay.

I wouldn't say throw out any state. We should appreciate the diversity of our nation's subcultures, because to me, they're fascinating and could teach us more about ourselves and others.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 23, 2013)

I would say Florida, but then we would lose Floridaman as well.


----------



## Gnarl (Aug 23, 2013)

I would vote only for the state of confusion!


----------



## Nashida (Aug 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> I assume the only reason Ohio hasn't been mentioned is because everybody forgot it was there. If that's not the mark of a state that should be removed, I dunno what is.



Nope, can't get rid of that one. Cedar Point's there.

I say West Virginia, or Wyoming.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 23, 2013)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> No - that would be Arizona..


T-T
(Why the fuck am i crying? i hated living in that shitty ass dump.[Though i say it like Utah is much better])


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 24, 2013)

PheagleAdler said:


> hell no it's where I live. and previously mentioned Anthrocon, the largest furry convention in the US (and I think North America but don't quote me on that)


That's why I want to get rid of it. Get rid of a bunch of furries in one go


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 24, 2013)

Nashida said:


> or Wyoming.


But we'll miss the two buffalos and one rancher that lives there


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 24, 2013)

Clayton said:


> That's why I want to get rid of it. Get rid of a bunch of furries in one go


Hey now, I know furfags are annoying assfucks but is genocide really the answer?
Ya don't want to be remebered as furry Hitler do ya?


----------



## Machine (Aug 24, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Hey now, I know furfags are annoying assfucks but is genocide really the answer?
> Ya don't want to be remebered as furry Hitler do ya?


You'd be glorified by the Internet, and further so if you killed off the bronies too.


----------



## Saga (Aug 24, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Hey now, I know furfags are annoying assfucks but is genocide really the answer?
> Ya don't want to be remebered as furry Hitler do ya?
> 
> 
> ...



All hail the king of the interwebs
Where's your love and tolerance now, hmm? HMM?


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

Machine said:


> You'd be glorified by the Internet, and further so if you killed off the bronies too.


It's not fair cause you'd live :c


----------



## Machine (Aug 25, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> It's not fair cause you'd live :c


I'm not a furfag, though. :c


----------



## Inpw (Aug 25, 2013)

New Jersey. Just to get rid of all these reality crap they put out. Second in line, Texas.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Aug 25, 2013)

Icky said:


> I assume the only reason Ohio hasn't been mentioned is because everybody forgot it was there. If that's not the mark of a state that should be removed, I dunno what is.



That's because us Ohioans keep our shit low key. First rule about Ohio: don't ask questions about Ohio.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 25, 2013)

Machine said:


> I'm not a furfag, though. :c


Which is why you'd live..
That's the point :I


----------



## Lexicom (Aug 25, 2013)

Virginia.


----------



## Khaki (Aug 25, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Come get us! We will crush you with our mounds of old people a racist remarks! Also everyone here has a gun.



Give us your firearms and we will cancel the flyover with planes loaded with snakes.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 25, 2013)

Machine said:


> I'm not a furfag, though. :c



Your Ape fursona named Jim suggests otherwise


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 27, 2013)

Machine said:


> I'm not a furfag, though. :c



I am.. )

And a proud one at that...


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Aug 27, 2013)

Accretion said:


> New Jersey. Just to get rid of all these reality crap they put out. Second in line, Texas.


 I just want the roads abolished in NJ. The way you make turns is fucking retarded. Fucking Jersey-lefts. This shit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Jughandles.jpg


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 27, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I just want the roads abolished in NJ. The way you make turns is fucking retarded. Fucking Jersey-lefts. This shit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Jughandles.jpg



What idiot designed those thing? 
What the hell ?


----------



## thoughtmaster (Aug 28, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I just want the roads abolished in NJ. The way you make turns is fucking retarded. Fucking Jersey-lefts. This shit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Jughandles.jpg


Actually, those are better than those very short exits off of highways. It allows you to alter your speed to the speed limit of the highway you are getting on or coming off of. That and, when you place four of those at the intersection of highways, on the corners of the intersection, you make a clover, which you could, potentially, loop around the clovers indefinitely.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Aug 29, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> I just want the roads abolished in NJ. The way you make turns is fucking retarded. Fucking Jersey-lefts. This shit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Jughandles.jpg



Better than the Michigan left. Depending on the number of lanes on the road, you either make a u-turn then turn right or turn right then make a u-turn. Some of these u-turns have their own stoplight, so it's like a mini-intersection you have to go through after going straight through the main intersection you should have been able to turn left at in the first place!


----------



## Saiko (Aug 30, 2013)

Mississippi can go. They're trying to shut down the only abortion clinic in the state, and my biology professor had to preface the evolution lecture with a short speech about it being factual and reconcilable with "your faith."

Idiots... idiots everywhere... -.-


----------



## Namba (Aug 30, 2013)

Mississippi. It's Alabama's poor, retarded, and inbred cousin.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 30, 2013)

... interesting. Three states that seem to keep popping up are Louisiana, Texas, and Mississippi. My parents are from the first. I was born in the second and have lived in the third most of my life. FML xD


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 30, 2013)

Does America count as a state?


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 30, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Does America count as a state?


No but who cares, kill it. 
Kill it with fire.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Aug 30, 2013)

You do realize that if the states you are talking about actually was destroyed, it is highly likely that the residents of said state would move elsewhere, potentially to your own neighborhood.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 30, 2013)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Does America count as a state?



No I think it counts as two entire continents.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Aug 31, 2013)

thoughtmaster said:


> You do realize that if the states you are talking about actually was destroyed, it is highly likely that the residents of said state would move elsewhere, potentially to your own neighborhood.



Not if they were in it when it was destroyed.



Saliva said:


> No I think it counts as two entire continents.



Darn, well, I'll just limit nuclear hellfire to the United States then.


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 31, 2013)

Saiko said:


> ... interesting. Three states that seem to keep popping up are Louisiana, Texas, and Mississippi. My parents are from the first. I was born in the second and have lived in the third most of my life. FML xD


Maybe we just need to kill you instead.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 31, 2013)

Inciatus said:


> Maybe we just need to kill you instead.


Noooo! I'm different, I swear! D:

I even "believe" in evolution! ;n;
(Seriously, that's a minority here. -_-)


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 31, 2013)

I think that we should split NYC and the rest of New York State into two states just because I'm tired of telling people that New York City is indeed a very small portion of New York State.


----------



## mysticfyre (Sep 3, 2013)

I haven't heard anything good about Texas, so I guess I'll go with that. Never been there though...


----------



## RedSavage (Sep 3, 2013)

I vote Texas. 
Source--I'm from Texas. 

Just be sure to use the entire nuclear arsenal of the US and Russia combined in oder to implement such a removal. It would *truly* be the only right way to go out. Go big or go home. Texas is God's Country--cause no one else wanted it. So blow it all sky high so he can have it back.


----------



## VGAddict31 (Sep 3, 2013)

Why do you guys want to get rid of Texas?


----------



## Lobar (Sep 3, 2013)

VGAddict31 said:


> Why do you guys want to get rid of Texas?



Ever see King of the Hill?  It's not exaggerated in the slightest, Texans are actually like that.


----------



## VGAddict31 (Sep 3, 2013)

But seriously, why?


----------



## Willow (Sep 3, 2013)

VGAddict31 said:


> But seriously, why?


They're pretty high up on the shit list of ignorance. Next to North Carolina and Florida.


----------



## VGAddict31 (Sep 3, 2013)

But why?


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 3, 2013)

I vote Utah. 
This place is awful. 
Mormons are annoying. 
Then there's those fucks who park their boat on the side of street or even worse; their RV.
Then there's Salt lake city where they have the Mormon headquarters. You don't fucking need all that shit. A religion shouldn't have that much fucking money. There's a LDS church on EVERY OTHER STREET. THERE IS EVEN SOME THAT ARE RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET FROM ANOTHER CHURCH. They're all big and extravagant too. Mormons even loaned the Mob money to make Los Vegas. It's nuts. 

Mormons could probably fund a cure for world hunger but instead they have 5 gigantic fucking buildings and castles and all this shit. 


I'm not even mad, it's just that I'm jealous that i can't make up my own religion that's loosely based off of another and own a whole state that somehow makes a shit ton of money.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I vote Utah.
> This place is awful.
> Mormons are annoying.
> Then there's those fucks who park their boat on the side of street or even worse; their RV.
> ...



Mormon temples can't even hold a candle to the Vatican in terms of needless opulence.  Which doesn't make it any more okay, but just sayin'.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 4, 2013)

mysticfyre said:


> I haven't heard anything good about Texas, so I guess I'll go with that. Never been there though...


Texas is easily one of the best states in the union, people in this thread be trippin'.


----------



## Seekrit (Sep 4, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Ever see King of the Hill?  It's not exaggerated in the slightest, Texans are actually like that.



I _knew_ it, it had to be. Texas is best state now.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 4, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I vote Utah.
> This place is awful.
> Mormons are annoying.
> Then there's those fucks who park their boat on the side of street or even worse; their RV.
> ...


I've only seen one Mormon church around here. It looks to be a humble little building.
Then again, I don't live in your state.



VGAddict31 said:


> Why do you guys want to get rid of Texas?





VGAddict31 said:


> But seriously, why?





VGAddict31 said:


> But why?


You're starting to sound like my little cousin...


----------



## Wrobel (Sep 4, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I've only seen one Mormon church around here. It looks to be a humble little building.
> Then again, I don't live in your state.


Man, even in my little town in California the morman church is the most extravagant building for miles, they even have a T1 line up in there. They have a better internet connection than the entire mountain, including the guy that used to own Pelco. 

You want humble try the Jehovah's witnesses, they have a trailer.


Edit: OT What about like Delaware or Vermont, one of those states you never hear about?


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 4, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> Man, even in my little town in California the morman church is the most extravagant building for miles, they even have a T1 line up in there. They have a better internet connection than the entire mountain, including the guy that used to own Pelco.
> 
> You want humble try the Jehovah's witnesses, they have a trailer.
> 
> ...


I guess the one near me is an exception or something. It's pretty small and plain-looking, at least from the outside.

I did mention Rhode Island earlier, but I think nobody cares. XD


----------



## RedSavage (Sep 4, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I did mention Rhode Island earlier, but I think nobody cares. XD



Which is funny, because in reality Rhode Island would probably be the easiest state to remove.


----------



## mysticfyre (Sep 4, 2013)

Rhode Island is pretty nice. Providence is a beautiful, clean city, and Block Island has some gorgeous beaches with blue water in comparison to the other crappy ocean waters in New England.


----------



## Spatel (Sep 4, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> so true, which is why I hate them.



This is funny. "Liberals claim to be so tolerant, but you're not tolerant of my intolerance, so I'm gonna be intolerant to you"! Proudly posted for the world to see as if that's some kind of 'gotcha'. Well-done.

In other news there are far, far worse states than Texas but that state holds more national sway than the other bad states so I'll vote Texas.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 4, 2013)

Where is Honey boo boo? That state too!


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 4, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> I've only seen one Mormon church around here. It looks to be a humble little building.
> Then again, I don't live in your state.
> 
> 
> ...



Have to be in Utah.


----------



## Spatel (Sep 4, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> If I could write 100 apocalyptic ways that South Carolina could be utterly destroyed for a Djinni to pick one and make reality, I would. But I would include a notation to save the aquarium on each one.


Bad as South Carolina may be, they are saved from being the worst state by having awesome barbeque. Therefore Oklahoma is the worst, you see.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 4, 2013)

mysticfyre said:


> Rhode Island is pretty nice. Providence is a beautiful, clean city, and Block Island has some gorgeous beaches with blue water in comparison to the other crappy ocean waters in New England.


The only reason I remember Rhode Island is because I did a report on it waaaay back in elementary school. I picked it because it was the smallest and most unsuspecting, therefore the most interesting to me. XD
I would like to go there someday, to see what it's like.


----------



## Neon Poi (Sep 5, 2013)

I would get rid of Ohio. Then I wouldn't have to live here anymore because it wouldn't exist. The lack of diversity, at least in the small towns I've lived in, is crushing. At least for me - I feel best in diverse environments.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 5, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Where is Honey boo boo? That state too!


Don't be hatin' on Georgia, you better redneckognize.


----------



## Namba (Sep 5, 2013)

Kill New Jersey.


----------



## Icky (Sep 5, 2013)

I know that these quotes are kinda old, but: 



TheMetalVelocity said:


> Please keep your political bullshit to yourself.



Really?



TheMetalVelocity said:


> [bluhbluh libs arent tolerant endquote]
> so true, which is why I hate them.



_...Really?_


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Sep 5, 2013)

Namba said:


> Kill New Jersey.


 I like the state, just kill those left turn designs.


----------



## Khaki (Sep 5, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Ever see King of the Hill?  It's not exaggerated in the slightest, Texans are actually like that.



And what's wrong with that?


----------



## mysticfyre (Sep 5, 2013)

Neon Poi said:


> I would get rid of Ohio. Then I wouldn't have to live here anymore because it wouldn't exist. The lack of diversity, at least in the small towns I've lived in, is crushing. At least for me - I feel best in diverse environments.



NOOOOOOOOO. Best roller coasters!


----------



## Inpw (Sep 5, 2013)

No not cedar point. Best coasters!!!


----------



## Icky (Sep 5, 2013)

Guys, Cedar Point's barely even a part of Ohio. Just cut the connection to Sandusky and make it an island.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 5, 2013)

Icky said:


> Guys, Cedar Point's barely even a part of Ohio. Just cut the connection to Sandusky and make it an island.



Cedar Island... hmmm... It works!


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 5, 2013)

Icky said:


> Guys, Cedar Point's barely even a part of Ohio. Just cut the connection to Sandusky and make it an island.



Or just have Michigan annex it for themselves.


----------



## Namba (Sep 6, 2013)

Why don't we just get rid of Mississippi then? They're the poorest state in the country, have a dreadful education system, and their drinking water is absolutely horrendous.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 7, 2013)

Namba said:


> Why don't we just get rid of Mississippi then? They're the poorest state in the country, have a dreadful education system, and their drinking water is absolutely horrendous.


I'll slap you so hard that your filthy Alabamian ass will land in Jackson county.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 7, 2013)

is INTOLERANCE a state? Because that's the state _I'd _like to get rid of. There's nothing wrong with my home state of Pennsylvania, in fact, Anthrocon is one of the best things that has happened to the state. Pittsburgh gains a lot of respect from me for hosting it year after year. Let's not forget the total income that Pittsburgh receives during that weekend.

Aside from hosting the largest furry convention in the world (I double checked because I wasn't sure) the state has TWO professional football teams, several well-known and respected colleges (including Penn State, my Alma Mater), and beautiful scenery and landscape. An obvious downside is the roads, we have some of the worst in the country (due in part to freezing and thawing, and most likely mountainous areas as well).

Furthermore, if you were to "get rid of" an entire state, you would not only kill off the people you are trying to get rid of, but many many innocent people as well. That would be short-sighted and totally inappropriate.


----------



## Mr Match (Sep 8, 2013)

I am a Texas fur.



Please get rid of Texas.




PheagleAdler said:


> is INTOLERANCE a state? Because that's the state _I'd _like to get rid of. There's nothing wrong with my home state of Pennsylvania, in fact, Anthrocon is one of the best things that has happened to the state. Pittsburgh gains a lot of respect from me for hosting it year after year. Let's not forget the total income that Pittsburgh receives during that weekend.
> 
> Aside from hosting the largest furry convention in the world (I double checked because I wasn't sure) the state has TWO professional football teams, several well-known and respected colleges (including Penn State, my Alma Mater), and beautiful scenery and landscape. An obvious downside is the roads, we have some of the worst in the country (due in part to freezing and thawing, and most likely mountainous areas as well).
> 
> Furthermore, if you were to "get rid of" an entire state, you would not only kill off the people you are trying to get rid of, but many many innocent people as well. That would be short-sighted and totally inappropriate.



On second thought, what this guy said.  Intolerant people can go suck a dick.


----------



## Namba (Sep 8, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I'll slap you so hard that your filthy Alabamian ass will land in Jackson county.


You shouldn't threaten people.


----------



## Saga (Sep 8, 2013)

Namba said:


> You shouldn't threaten people.


You're right
...instead you should skip all the bullshit and go straight to the action


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 8, 2013)

Namba said:


> You shouldn't threaten people.


*:V*


----------



## Zerig (Sep 8, 2013)

Man, I just noticed this thread, and going through all 13 pages I see that New Jersey was only shat on _six_ _times_. it's usually way worse in these types of things.

D-does that mean the rest of you guys like us now?


----------



## Saga (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll make my top five.
1. New Jersey
2. NY - Just the legislature and NYC. Actually, get rid of Saratoga Springs too.
3. Texas
4. THE SOUTH AS A WHOLE
5. Massachusetts


----------



## Zerig (Sep 8, 2013)

Saga said:


> I'll make my top five.
> 1. New Jersey



You'd better watch out. We're all part of the mob here, and you're on thin ice, mate.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 8, 2013)

Saga said:


> I'll make my top five.4. THE SOUTH AS A WHOLE


Leave us ALONE.
-We lost the Civil War.
-We're broke and need to live on the Federal plantation to survive.
-We're last in everything!
-Our officials are corrupt as fuck and our states have been raped by the cruel penis of injustice for generations


----------



## Saga (Sep 8, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Leave us ALONE.
> -We are trying to continue with a second civil war
> -We're broke and need to live on the Federal plantation to survive.
> -We're too close minded to be a first for something!
> -Our officials are conservatives and our slaves were once raped by the cruel penis of injustice for generations


Fixed it for ya


Zerig said:


> You'd better watch out. We're all part of the mob here, and you're on thin ice, mate.


U WOT M8?
I'll have you know my last name zambonelli-capashione-gambellotti.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 8, 2013)

Saga said:


> Fixed it for ya



You're so mean! BUT IT"S ALL TRUE


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Sep 8, 2013)

PheagleAdler said:


> is INTOLERANCE a state? Because that's the state _I'd _like to get rid of. There's nothing wrong with my home state of Pennsylvania, in fact, Anthrocon is one of the best things that has happened to the state. Pittsburgh gains a lot of respect from me for hosting it year after year. Let's not forget the total income that Pittsburgh receives during that weekend.
> 
> Aside from hosting the largest furry convention in the world (I double checked because I wasn't sure) the state has TWO professional football teams, several well-known and respected colleges (including Penn State, my Alma Mater), and beautiful scenery and landscape. An obvious downside is the roads, we have some of the worst in the country (due in part to freezing and thawing, and most likely mountainous areas as well).
> 
> Furthermore, if you were to "get rid of" an entire state, you would not only kill off the people you are trying to get rid of, but many many innocent people as well. That would be short-sighted and totally inappropriate.


...You do realize we're just making conversation here, right? It's not like we have nukes at the ready, prepared to strike whichever state is mentioned the most... 

...Right? >>;


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 8, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> ...You do realize we're just making conversation here, right? It's not like we have nukes at the ready, prepared to strike whichever state is mentioned the most...



We _don't_?

Bugger. 

Mind you, Nevada's been nuked so many times already by the AEC one more wouldn't be noticed...


----------



## VGAddict31 (Sep 8, 2013)

What's wrong with Texas? I won't deny our politicians are bad, but the US gets a lot of its oil from Texas.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 8, 2013)

VGAddict31 said:


> What's wrong with Texas?


Too much.


----------



## VGAddict31 (Sep 8, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Too much.



Earlier, didn't you say Texas isn't that bad?


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 8, 2013)

Saga said:


> ...THE SOUTH AS A WHOLE



It is _that_ kind of mentality that can lead to stark divisions and civil wars to begin with.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 8, 2013)

Alaska. It's like cold Texas.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 8, 2013)

Iudicium_86 said:


> It is _that_ kind of mentality that can lead to stark divisions and civil wars to begin with.



Actually I think the mentality of "it's okay for us to own people because it really is the best thing for them as they're animals that are not capable of living in civilization on their own" is the kind that leads to a civil war.


----------



## Saga (Sep 8, 2013)

Iudicium_86 said:


> It is _that_ kind of mentality that can lead to stark divisions and civil wars to begin with.


Not if they aren't there to divide from the start :v


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 8, 2013)

Lobar said:


> Actually I think the mentality of "it's okay for us to own people because it really is the best thing for them as they're animals that are not capable of living in civilization on their own" is the kind that leads to a civil war.


Yeah, we like to pretend that wasn't the reason and hide behind states rights, federal tyranny, and other useless verbiage. I am still not sure if I should be embarassed or not that ancestors on both sides of my family were Confederates.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 8, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I am still not sure if I should be embarassed or not that ancestors on both sides of my family were Confederates.


You shouldn't because you had no involvment?

Whatever. Mississippi still needs to go.
Except the universities. Ole Miss, MSU, and USM are all fine.


----------



## Khaki (Sep 10, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> Too much.




I think VG has a fairly decent question here, not all of us live in the U.S so these "What isn't wrong with it?" comments don't really answer
the question.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Sep 10, 2013)

The more states we get rid of the less of of a choice we have.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 10, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> The more states we get rid of the less of of a choice we have.


Get rid of them all, and put the smartest one in charge?


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 10, 2013)

Can we please fucking get rid of Florida and California.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2013)

It's odd how people still don't want to get rid of Mississippi even though it's statistically the stupidest most backwards state.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Sep 10, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> ...You do realize we're just making conversation here, right? It's not like we have nukes at the ready, prepared to strike whichever state is mentioned the most...
> 
> ...Right? >>;



I'm sorry, I get defensive when people insult my state. No hard feelings


----------

